# Q: How to prepare a pup for their new family



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi to all

Here I am with some questions again...
Don't know if you remember, but my baby Sagirah had pups almost 2 months ago. I'm not a breeder and didn't want her to get pregnant... but accidents happens (it's all explained more or less here http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/116291-giving-birth-sos.html )

:smcry::smcry::smcry: so now the time has come :smcry::smcry::smcry: the pups will be 2 months next week, and the time for them to go to their new families is getting closer. I know they should leave sometime around 2 - 3 months.

My dear baby had 3 pups, 2 females and a little male. He is going to live with my cousin, his girlfriend and her mom. I don't have a home yet for the little girls, my mom wants to keep them but I think 4 dogs is too much. God knows how I wish I could be wealthy, and live in a huuuuuuuuge home with an even more huuuuuuge yard for them to run and do whatever they want, but I'm not. I live in a regular house and I'm looking for a bigger one just in case they end up staying with us. 

So, my question is: how do I prepare the pups for their departure?. I don't want them to suffer. When my baby Sagirah arrived home she never cried, not even during the nights, never. She was super pampered, always wanted to be with me, and of course I always wanted (and still want, forever and ever) to be with her. 

Currently the pups sleep in my room. Her mommy gave birth in my room (more like our room) and they have been there since then. I try to not put them in bed with me, have to admit though I did it today. Sagirah sleeps with me in "our" bed, she barks really softly "asking me" to put her in bed with me and once I take her they start to cry and cry and cry until she's down again with them... I always ignore them, but they cry EVERY single day at 3:00 - 4:00 AM and I'm EXHAUSTED, so today I put them in bed with me and the 4 of us slept together for about 2 hr :blush: I know I shouldn't done this, but I LOVED IT!!, Sagirah and the little male were cuddled with me, a little girl was sleeping on my back and the other one on my feet...:wub::grouphug:

well, back on topic :blush: I thought I should get a blanket and some toys for him to take to his new house. He's already using the blanket to impregnate his smell, mommy's smell, and everybody's smell :blush: I thought also my cousin's girlfriend should give me one of her tshirts with her smell so the pup could get used to it (she will gave it to me on sunday). He will take with him his bowl too.

I would really appreciatte all the input you could give me.

And last but not least: How do I prepare myself for their departure? :smcry::smcry: the very idea of them leaving the house breaks my heart... in fact I'm crying while writing this... I can not stand the idea he will not be with us anymore... I CAN'T TAKE IT!!... Yesterday I met my cousin and his girlfriend, we were talking 'bout the pup, and I arrived home immersed in tears, eyes red and swollen, I was crying in the subway while going home, all the people looking at me... it was awful!!

The vet told me I should sell the girls, but I really don't want to.. I'm not a bad person (BYB) to randomly sell them... I want the best house in the world for them... I've always planned to keep one, mom tells me to keep both... I really don't know what to do... My fear is the person whogets the little girl may breed her, so that's my number 1 condition: to NOT breed!!...

Sorry for the rant post... I'm not in my senses...

:smcry::smcry::smcry::smcry::smcry:

THANKS


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Would love to see pictures of the puppies.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I sure remember Giving Birth SOS!! That was so intense. I know that you can't keep all the puppies, but I'd be VERY particular who gets them. I don't know if I could adopt them out after having them around but I know you have to. Good luck! Would love to see pictures!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks. 
I havent fixed my laptop so I'm still on the phone, can't upload pictures from here. But let me tell you: my grandkids are the most beautiful pups in the entire universe (after their mommy of course)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww gosh, I just don't know. It's probably one of the gazillion reasons I could never breed my babies. Honestly? And this is just my heart speaking, I'd have to keep the girls. I just couldn't do it. Not sure how it is in your country, but you could have the sweet Mommy spayed, then when the little pups grow up to the age where spay is appropriate, have them spayed.

If that is not a possibility, then draw up a contract, that reads something like, you pups must be spayed by x date, and must not be bred. I think the breeders on here can help you with that.

I can't even imagine how you feel . 

In your country, is it common to have females spayed? 

I do really feel bad for you, because I just was never "called" to be a breeder. For so many reasons I just couldn't be. I know this was an accident. But I just couldn't let them go, I understand your tears.

I am sure there will be Professional breeders that are on here that can help you.

I'm no help, just wanted to let you know, how much I do feel bad for the situation and I will keep the baby girls. But that's just me, and I am so not knoweldgeable in this area, at all. 

Bless your heart, I do feel your pain. I truly hope someone can help guide you, on what is the best thing to do.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I remember the SOS giving birth as well and I'm happy to hear back from you! I'm with Christine I just dot think I could but if I couldn't handle them all financially then I would have to and you bet I would be extremely careful where they went! I totally understand you not wanting them bred so if possible I would either keep them long enough to spay them or a contract of some kind or if you know the people you could be certain they will be spayed. Others will be much more help than me of course but I'm glad you want them to go to good forever homes and to not be bred amd finding them homes that you know they will be not only pampered but given excellent care their entire lives is probably a step in the right direction for letting them go. It will still be hard of course but nice that someone wonderful will be so blessed to have one of them


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

The money is not the problem, it's the space. I think they need more space than we currently have. I' m looking for bigger places, but still I have this feeling in my gut:4 dogs is too much, I guess...

Is not that common to spay your dogs here. I always wanted to spay my baby but I was just too afraid. She's very very very nervous, and I'm afraid that she might have a heart attack if I leave her an entire day+ night at the vet for her spay. She shivers (sp?) like sick when we go to the vet, I can feel her heart pumping like crazy... So to be honest, if I didn't spayed her before it was because I'm afraid I could lose her in the surgery 
The male Brito is spayed now  So no more pups in here. 
I thought if I keep a girl then I could have them spayed together (mommy+daughter) this way she wouldn't be alone and scared at the vet (hopefully)

But I can't decide if it's a good idea to keep both girls or just one. If I keep one I can't choose which one to keep. It breaks my heart. I wish I could keep them all three of them. I have to be honest, my cousin's girlfriend and her mom absolutely adore the little male (I call him Casper -for the cartoon ghost, he kind of looks like him, my cousin calls him Thor) they already have everything set for him. The very idea of him leaving brings a sea of tears to my eyes. He's so much like his mom (personality-wise) I adore him. He's right here with me now. 

I wish the best for them. And how would I know if I'm the best for them?? ....

Today I bought them leashes and harneses for my little family!! They look soooo cute. 
The little male is going to ba called Thor, but I call him Casper. One of the girls is called Brisa (for BRIto+SAgirah) and the other one Khadijah or Khadi (one of the meanings of this name is premature child, and she was huuuge when she was born, so we called her "the little premature" hahaha)

.…… I really love them more than anything in the entire world. They are the best thin that has ever happened to me


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gabby said:


> The money is not the problem, it's the space. I think they need more space than we currently have. I' m looking for bigger places, but still I have this feeling in my gut:4 dogs is too much, I guess...
> 
> Is not that common to spay your dogs here. I always wanted to spay my baby but I was just too afraid. She's very very very nervous, and I'm afraid that she might have a heart attack if I leave her an entire day+ night at the vet for her spay. She shivers (sp?) like sick when we go to the vet, I can feel her heart pumping like crazy... So to be honest, if I didn't spayed her before it was because I'm afraid I could lose her in the surgery
> The male Brito is spayed now  So no more pups in here.
> ...


Oh yes, I think perhaps all our babies do a little shaking at the vet, even if it is a well visit. They shake just like you said, until the staff comes over, and loves all over them. 


If your darling baby girl, could go through a whole birthing process, (and I don't know a thing about it), I would think she would do more than fine, with her spay. Our vets, and I would think most, when they first come, give them something very mild, to help them not be anxious or scared, once they get their for their operation.

I did have my Mia and Leo done at the same time, but they were very close in age, and were pups.

I'm not so sure, I would wait to the baby girl pup, is old enough for the spay, to wait to have her Mommy done. I don't know how often dogs come into heat, but you don't want her to go into another heat and then not be able to be spayed until she was done. But I would discuss this all with the vet.


So glad you did find a loving home, for one of the boys, and maybe you could visit him. 

Take one step at a time, one of the first things I would do, is speak to your vet, about your concerns, in getting your female spayed. I am sure they will reassure you. I am sure your mind is spinning right now, I know mine would be, but I would give your vet a call, and see what they think about the Mommy.

Oh I can't imagine how sad it is to see them go to there new home. But if they go to a very very very loving home, that should give you some peace.
Just be sure, that they do not breed the pups you do rehome or if for any reason they can not keep them, to be sure and return them to you. 

One step at a time. Of course my main priority would be making sure the pups are developing well, but at the same time as a high priority, I would look in to getting your female spayed.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

As the pups get older the mom begins to avoid them, they have needle teeth and want to nurse and she wants them weaned. It is sad, but it is natural for pups to go to their own homes. Take it from their mom. The pups will also be happier in a new house where they rule, rather than staying with their mother who will forever rule. Just as humans grow up and leave home, so do puppies. I think it is easier to accept what feels sad, if you believe that it is a normal part of life and best for the kids.

I think you should interview prospective adoptive parents to feel confident that they are positively going to spay or neuter...even if they are relatives.

You're little girl is very pretty.

Keep the puppies until they are 12 weeks old, and the be brave and let them go. JMO


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes I understand.... but I want to know if I'm doing things right... I mean, the pups already know me, they go after me if I leave a room, they come when called (by name), when I get home I hug & kiss each one of them, they sit waiting for their turn :wub::wub:, they want me to pick them up sometimes (just like I do with their mom), etc.... I don't know if I should do all these things... I don't want them to miss me when they go to their new homes... Should I hug them or not? Should I kiss them or not?... Should I let them sleep in my lap sometimes or not?... I do love them but I don't want to hurt them :mellow:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dogs live in the moment---so feel free to love them up! This will make them more loving in the new homes than if you didn't show love to them.
I would get the 2 girls spayed before you give them away---then you can be sure they won't be used for breeding---even if you need to keep them longer to do this. Just what I would do. 
I would definitely keep them for 12 wks. regardless of what happens so that the mom & siblings can socialize them. They will then make better pets. 
Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, I will keep them until they have 12 weeks :thumbsup:
I'm afraid if I keep the girls until they are old enough to be spayed then I will end up staying with them forever... wich is FINE BY ME!!!. The most appealing thing for people is to be able to watch how the pups grow (I think), and the girls will be like 6 mo for their spay, so I guess it will be really hard to find a home for them then... But I don't mind keeping them, I just want the best for them.

It is really a joy to watch them play all together. As I see the pups grow I realize all the shortcomings during mommy's growth (with her breeder I mean). The pups are really active, they run, growl, bark, they stand in 2 paws, etc. When I got Sagirah, she was this furbaby and all she wanted to do was stay in my arms, she was very quiet, liked to play just with me. I have never seen her play with another dogs, no matter my efforts. She never played with Brito (teen-dad), and she was scared of almost everything. Now I cry everytime I see her playing with the pups and Brito, they run like crazy, they chase each other, she doesn't bark at the strangers so much, she's more brave now, it's amazing to see her like that :chili: I think this whole experience has been very good for her at the end, it wasn't what I wanted for her nor I had it on my plans, but I really think she is happier now, all she had before it was me and now she has the pups too... they play all day long!! ... I can see she enjoys them, and enjoy to play with them too!, which is awesome!!

Thank you guys!
oh, I have fixed my laptop, so prepare for the bunch of pics!!

HUGS!


----------

